# He Bought Me Flowers!!!



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2007)

I am so happy and overjoyed!. Of course this might be an equally extreme emotion to display because, well, its only roses. But this is the first time a man has ever given me roses. We had a pretty bad, I mean really horrible, fight that resulted in him kicking me out and me replying: " I am not leaving! I will be outside so...but I am not leaving...**** you".

. We ended making up for a bit. Anyways, he gets a break from work and asks me if I wanted to hang out for a bit. In the middle of me braiding my hair, I go to see him and then he hands me these gorgeous flowers! If he didnt have to go back to work I would be on my back right this moment!..::coughs and shifts::..Doing some sit-ups of course..






Anyways, for your viewing pleasure, ladies!..I introduce to you, MY FIRST BANQUET OF ROSES!:

Attachment 36202

Attachment 36203

Attachment 36204

Attachment 36205

Attachment 36206


----------



## Aprill (Sep 21, 2007)

and very nice flowers if I may add


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 21, 2007)

how nice. haha I hope you two worked things out.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 21, 2007)

That's great. I hope you two have patched things up.


----------



## Manda (Sep 21, 2007)

Aww, that was sweet, I'm glad you guys made up!



I wish my bf would give me a gift after we fight


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 22, 2007)

that so sweet

i glad that you made up


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

red for romance, and a yellow to mark friendship comes first. very sweet.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

Those roses are so beautiful! =)


----------



## mayyami (Sep 22, 2007)

hehe yay, it's a win for you =)


----------



## karrieann (Sep 22, 2007)

awww, very sweet! they are lovely.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mayyami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehe yay, it's a win for you =) I know, right? But he doesnt have to know that..


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

how sweet!! congrats


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww, they're beautiful and you deserve them. Happy making up...


----------



## KellyB (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww the flowers are beautiful and I'm glad you made up.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome! beautiful roses!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 23, 2007)

Aaww beautiful flowers!! I understand your excitement... Ive had a few guys buy me flowers before, but now Ive been with the same guy for a year and a half and just 2 days ago he bought me a dozen red roses too! Hes a great guy and all just not exactly romantic, well we got in a VERY big fight too, made up, and the next day he came picked me up from school carrying that bouquet, and its the first time he ever bought me flowers. I had a smile I couldnt get off my face lol





Im not going to steal your thread with pictures of my roses lol, I take pictures of flowers when I get them too... but I am just glad to hear you guys worked everything out... all of us girls deserve flowers way more often... agree?


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Aww, pretty flowers



My boyfriend bought me flowers once... 3 roses. It must have been like 1 1/2-2 years ago. LOL. I dried them and they are sitting in a vase in my bedroom. I had the hugest smile on my face for a long time after I got those. I'm not really a huge romantic or anything, but damn... it does feel nice to get flowers!

A month or so ago he brought me home a little potted plant. He said he'd thought of buying me flowers, but decided that an actual plant would last longer. So now I have some exotic hybrid plant from madagascar whose stems kinda look like a cactus with big leaves, and little pink flowers. It's grown so much bigger I had to transplant it into a bigger pot! Yay flowers


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

that is so sweet of him but affter all u deserve them!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gorgeous flowers



how awesome!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 25, 2007)

Flowers are always an awesome gesture. Enjoy


----------



## Solimar (Sep 25, 2007)

They are gorgeous. I love roses =)


----------

